# Coolant loss/possible reasons



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

So i've been working on the transmission drain/fill lately and since then I've noticed coolant loss in the reservoir. 

Recap:
Saturday drain/fill #1 involved lots of driving and then idling to get the trans temp just right. Also quite a few vehicle starts when i kept playing with my obd2 scanner. Noticed saturday night that the coolant reservoir was low. Not empty, but about less than half. Topped it up.

Sunday drain/fill #2 lots of driving around and idling again. Also lots of starting the vehicle for when i kept playing with my obd2 scanner again. Checked the reservoir tank today and it was almost completely empty.

In the past I would need to top up the reservoir every summer, just a bit. But these past few days, it drained a lot...and the only thing different i did the last few days is driving to temp, and letting it idle, and also a few vehicle starts. So either the coolant is being lost from me driving around and then letting it idle for 15 mins, or from the vehicle starts. Any ideas which? The radiator fan is working just fine because i noticed it kick on a few times whenever it would idle. Maybe when the radiator fan kicks on while idling, a bit of coolant escapes somewhere? Are my theories close?


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

2016 cruze limited, 85,000kms


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The coolant is going somewhere. The question is where. It might be a leak (bad water pump, cracked coolant outlet, cracked tank, leaking hose), or it might be going out the exhaust as white smoke (cracked head/head gasket). 

I'd start looking at the ground where you've been idling the car for any hints.


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

Yeah i'm definitely way more aware about it now. I'll drive it like i normally would while still looking for leaks/coolant loss. If i see that the coolant loss is minimal, then it's related to the idling/fan kicking on somehow to which point i'll replicate driving around and idling as i did those 2 days. I also cleaned up any wet spots in the engine bay (Service technicians are so messy at oil change time) and will be looking closely for any new wet spots.


----------



## jimmyc (Jun 27, 2020)

During the cold winter months, once in a while, returning home, getting out of the car I smell the pungent odor of antifreeze. Reservoir is down, but not empty.. Sometime later, at my dealer for an oil change, I mentioned it,to the service writer and she verified there was a very small "(miroscopic", she said) complete with a couple of photos on where it was...at a fitting under the reservoir. The mechanic topped it off, and they (really me) will "keep an eye on it. "
No smell during the warmer months. 
I bought a gallon premix ORANGE antifreeze, have yet to add anything.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

The usual culprits on a Cruze: It could be leaking from the surge tank, the surge tank cap, the water outlet or the thermostat housing.


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

Found the leak. The giant hose that goes to the radiator. If i move it around, fluid leaks out of it, right where it mates to the radiator. Time to search for the hose, and learn how to do a coolant flush.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Be ready to change the water outlet.

How-To: 2011-2016 Cruze Antifreeze/Coolant Flush

AMSOIL Products for the 2011-2015, 2016 Limited Gen1 Cruze

How-To: Replace 2011-2016 Cruze 1.4L Coolant/Water Outlet


----------



## rejesterd (Oct 31, 2019)

Yeah, be ready for this to turn into a game of whack-a-mole. Mine started with the lower radiator hose, then moved to the thermostat housing, then on to the water pump. I had to replace all those items before the leaking stopped.

I also found that the leak wouldn't reveal itself most of the time unless I actually took it out for a drive. If you just let it run parked (even with the heat blasting), it didn't seem to leak. Weird one.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Shawn855 said:


> Found the leak. The giant hose that goes to the radiator. If i move it around, fluid leaks out of it, right where it mates to the radiator. Time to search for the hose, and learn how to do a coolant flush.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude you have the same radiator as me. Do you have an external trans cooler? Or do the lines only hookup to the passenger side of the radiator?


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

Shroomie said:


> Dude you have the same radiator as me. Do you have an external trans cooler? Or do the lines only hookup to the passenger side of the radiator?


The lines connect to the passenger side of my radiator.


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

So the issue was the clamp around the upper radiator hose was seized and not tightening around the hose. When I went to remove the clamp it broke in half in my hand. So I drained the coolant, changed the clamp, filled the coolant until it came out of the bleed valve and then closed the valve. Started the car, let it run to 190F while adding coolant. Went for a nice drive to get the car to operating temp of 220F, went home and let the car sit for an hour and then topped it up.

But I'm thinking you guys are right. I think I'm still losing coolant somewhere because I went for a small 10 min drive and came home and checked the reservoir and it already dropped a line....


----------



## Striper1 (May 7, 2020)

Check if your thermostat housing is cracked, that can happen. Some coolant loss, overheating, smell are all symptoms. If it gets bad enough the car will go into reduced power mode.You won't like it if that happens. If it is so check with dealer. GM will cover for awhile after warranty ends.


----------

